# A strong and very Brave young man needs our help!!



## red tail (May 23, 2011)

A strong and very Brave young man needs our help!!


A very good friend of mine has finally got on the Heart transplant List. 

He has had multiple surgeries over the period of his short life. His family and friends are putting together some fundraising events to help cover the personal cost involved. 

If you can’t make it to one of the events, if you would please say a prayer for this brave young  man!!

I have had the privileged of meeting him not very long ago, but you will not find the cheer and bravery this young man displays. He is a very good archer and loves anything to do with a bow. I have also been able to shoot with him and his family. I tell you I could use some lessons from him!!

Thank you 


I am posting this in several sub-forums, sorry for the repeat but want to get it out to as many people as I can


----------



## georgia357 (May 23, 2011)

I can't offer much but my prayers for your young friend and his family.  I know prayers work so maybe that helps just a little bit.  Wish Dawsonville wasn't so far away.


----------



## red tail (May 23, 2011)

georgia357 said:


> I can't offer much but my prayers for your young friend and his family.  I know prayers work so maybe that helps just a little bit.  Wish Dawsonville wasn't so far away.



Prayers are the highest value!
thank you !!


----------



## CAL (May 23, 2011)

Prayer for this very special young man.Good luck Hunter!


May I say i have seen a young lady who has had a transplant and looking at her run and play nobody would know it.She has had the transplant now for something like 7 or 8 years.she had it at age 2.


----------



## speedcop (May 23, 2011)

our prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (May 23, 2011)

Prayers are added.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

Prayers are sent for this brave young man.


----------



## MudDucker (May 24, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 24, 2011)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 24, 2011)

Back in the early days of this forum, we all came together to help a youngster with lukemia.

Looks like another chance to come together as a group and do something!

Ideas?

Who is interested?


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 24, 2011)

Prayers sent on his behalf.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sniper22 (May 24, 2011)

My prayers lifted as well.
Remember: If you wake in the morning and only have what you were thankful for today, how will your life be?


----------



## Core Lokt (May 25, 2011)

Prayers said


----------



## red tail (Jun 22, 2011)

bump ttt

this saterday if anyone can make it


----------



## love the woods (Jun 23, 2011)

prayers sent for this young man. I will donate what I can, and if any help is needed with any of the fundraisers let me know. I will be glad to help.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for this fine young man to receive a transplant soon.................


----------



## Gumswamp (Jun 23, 2011)

Our prayers are also being sent up for this young man.  Is there an account at one of the banks in his home town that we all could send some money to ?

Gumswamp


----------



## red tail (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone. It was awesome. Big turn out. Stayed up all night smoking a hog and we sold BBQ sandwiches till it was gone. 

I am not sure about a donation account but I will find out. I think they have something set up. 

Thank you for all the prayers also!


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 28, 2011)

Prayers sent that he be blessed and healed soon.


----------



## turk2di (Jun 29, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------

